# Need a Cub Cadet LT42 XT1 Enduro Series 547 Powermore engine repair manual.



## chris young (May 30, 2020)

Rebuilding a Cub Cadet LT42 XT1 Enduro Series 547 Powermore engine and need a repair manual. Mainly need torque specifications for this engine? Model 13A6A9CS056 (2020) Engine AX90HUB. Cylinder head bolts, case bolts, connecting rod bolts, flywheel nut, etc.? I checked the internet but no luck. Are there comparable engine torque secs for another engine I could use?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Chris, attached below are Powermore Service Manuals I found on the internet:

*P61/P65/P70 Motors-*
http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_03354A_vert_manual/769_03354A_vert_manual.pdf

P71 Motor-
http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_09340_p71_ENGINE.pdf

P90 Motor-
http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_06294_p90_engine.pdf


----------



## chris young (May 30, 2020)

Thank you very much, HarveyW!

Very close to my engine and this should provide enough information to get the job done.


----------

